# Intriga al probar transformador



## fckland (Feb 8, 2011)

Buen día a todos los foreros, posteo únicamente porque esto que pasó me superó, si no no los molestaría =(
El tema es el siguiente, me estoy armando un transformador de 24 x 0 x 24 para un amplificador, el cual me requirió 849 vueltas de devanado primario y 92 vueltas de devanado secundario. Hasta ahí todo bien, saco la formaleta de mi palo que estaba usando de base para que no se me deforme... Empiezo a montar todas las placas de silicio haciéndome parir vacas (bueno lo admito, 3 quedaron sin entrar )... y cuando lo ajusto y lo voy a probar me salta que el voltaje del secundario era 0v no importaba donde pusiera el voltímetro.
Bueno primero me fije todo afuera, el enchufe, etc... Nada
Luego desarme el secundario para ver si pele bien el cobre y lo soldé bien para hacer el toma corriente y veo que (en la escala Ω) la resistencia era infinita (lo cual significaba para mí, que no entiendo mucho del tema, que había algo mal soldado o un cobre cortado) asi que lo que hice fue empezar a enrollar el alambre para reutilizarlo nuevamente más adelante... y más o menos cuando llego a la vuelta 170 me encuentro con que el alambre estaba cortado como de a 10 cm.. Como si yo lo hubiese cortado con una tijera. 
Ahora díganme... ¿Porque me pudo haber pasado esto? ¿Habré puesto alambres superpuestos y se me cortaron? demasiada tensión? ¿Cuándo lo enchufe se me quemo?
Por favor necesito ayuda, estoy desesperado con este tema 
Cualquier cosa que no hayan entendido pregunten.
Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 8, 2011)

Generalmente cuando se dobla el alambre, o se forma un rulo, al volver a tensarse el alambre , este se quiebra, pero es raro lo que nos mencionas, de que forma bobinas sobre el carrete?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 8, 2011)

si el alambre era nuevo y bien esmaltado...no creo que lo hayas quebrado con solo bobinarlo.
si se quemó por cortocircuitos hubieras sentido zumbido, olor, calor, etc...

mmm esto esta raro


----------



## fckland (Feb 8, 2011)

era nuevo y bien esmaltado.. los rulos que menciona pipa09 se los saque.. es decir, cuando se acercaba un rulo me detenia, lo doblaba en el sentido opuesto al que se formo.. y seguia como un alambre bien recto.
quizas soy muy malo en estas cosas y me saltie algo.. pero para bobinar hice lo siguiente:
agarre un pedazo de madera y le clave un par de maderitas en su entorno hasta quedar con las dimensiones del nucleo, luego agarre una formaleta hecha por mi (bastante mal hecha y encima blanda) y la puse sobre el pedazo de madera y empece a bobinar tensando el alambre en todo momento..
nose la verdad que pudo haber pasado.. =(
espero que alguno tenga una experiencia parecida y me cuente 
saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 8, 2011)

la verdad es raro, sino hubo nada de lo que dije la verdad no se, volviste a bobinarlo? funciono?


----------



## fckland (Feb 10, 2011)

Estoy por la vuelta número 400... Volví a hacer el carrete pero esta vez bien a la medida y bien reforzado, la vuelta pasada lo hice medio chico, blandito y todo "a la que me importa"... Y esta vez no le hice tanta fuerza al alambre, solo lo tensione lo suficiente.
Cuando lo termine les cuento.
Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 10, 2011)

fckland dijo:


> Estoy por la vuelta número 400... Volví a hacer el carrete pero esta vez bien a la medida y bien reforzado, la vuelta pasada lo hice medio chico, blandito y todo "a la que me importa"... Y esta vez no le hice tanta fuerza al alambre, solo lo tensione lo suficiente.
> Cuando lo termine les cuento.
> Saludos!




Dale dale, esperemos a ver como queda.
Otra consulta, cual calculo usaas para el diseño del transformador?


----------



## fckland (Feb 11, 2011)

Los cálculos que usé fueron los siguientes:
Para calcular el alambre del devanado primario tenes que dividir la potencia del transformador (en este caso 100w) por el voltaje de entrada (220v): *Calibre = W RMS/Vin = 100/220= 0,45* a esto se lo divide por delta, que es 2,5 (anda a saber porque) y te da: *0,45/2,5 = 0,18 mils*, que en la tabla AWG se aproximan a 0,202mils, que es alambre calibre 27.
Para calcular el alambre del devanado secundario es más fácil, solo tenes que saber cuánto amperaje te va a consumir el trafo (en este caso eran 4 Amper) y si te fijas en la tabla de valores, es alambre calibre 17.
Ahora... Tengo un núcleo de *3,2cm (de ancho) x 3,4cm (de alto) = 10,88cm2*
Luego divido a 42 (que es un factor fijo pero no sé de dónde ni como se calcula) por 10,88 es el número de vueltas por volt: *42/10,88 = 3,86*
Para el devanado primario multiplico el voltaje de la red eléctrica (en mi caso 220v) por el número de vueltas por volt calculado anteriormente: *220 x 3,86 = 849,2* vueltas en el devanado primario.
Para el devanado secundario multiplico el voltaje deseado (en este caso 24v) por el número de vueltas por volt = *92.64* vueltas en el devanado secundario.
Espero que te sirvan.
Por otro lado.. ya lo arme, lo probe y funciono! pero a un voltaje diferente al que yo queria...
Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 11, 2011)

fckland dijo:


> Los cálculos que usé fueron los siguientes:
> Para calcular el alambre del devanado primario tenes que dividir la potencia del transformador (en este caso 100w) por el voltaje de entrada (220v): *Calibre = W RMS/Vin = 100/220= 0,45* a esto se lo divide por delta, que es 2,5 (anda a saber porque) y te da: *0,45/2,5 = 0,18 mils*, que en la tabla AWG se aproximan a 0,202mils, que es alambre calibre 27.
> Para calcular el alambre del devanado secundario es más fácil, solo tenes que saber cuánto amperaje te va a consumir el trafo (en este caso eran 4 Amper) y si te fijas en la tabla de valores, es alambre calibre 17.
> Ahora... Tengo un núcleo de *3,2cm (de ancho) x 3,4cm (de alto) = 10,88cm2*
> ...




Porl lo visto hay muchisimas formas de calcular un trafo, yo usaba otra, pero bue..



fckland dijo:


> Por otro lado.. ya lo arme, lo probe y funciono! pero a un voltaje diferente al que yo queria...
> Saludos!



Son cosas que suelen pasar, de cuanto es la diferencia?


----------



## fckland (Feb 11, 2011)

La diferencia era la mitad, o sea calculé mal las vueltas, en vez de calcular con 48v calculé con 24v (porque son 24 volts por extremo) y al calcular con eso me dio la mitad .
Ya en un rato lo termino y comento como me quedo.
Saludos!


----------



## fckland (Feb 12, 2011)

Al final no me quedo como queria pero bueno..
Resulta que habre soldado o pelado mal el cable para soldar el tap central y este no anda.. Asi que voy a buscar la forma de usar el trafo sin tap, con algun doblador de tension o algo por el estilo.
Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 12, 2011)

fckland dijo:


> Al final no me quedo como queria pero bueno..
> Resulta que habre soldado o pelado mal el cable para soldar el tap central y este no anda.. Asi que voy a buscar la forma de usar el trafo sin tap, con algun doblador de tension o algo por el estilo.
> Saludos!



Pero quedo con los 48V?


----------



## fckland (Feb 12, 2011)

sisi  lo que no funco fue lo del tap central , nose porque


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 12, 2011)

fckland dijo:


> sisi  lo que no funco fue lo del tap central , nose porque



Como hiciste la conexion del tap?


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 12, 2011)

phavlo dijo:
			
		

> Una pregunta a los que compran las cosas para armar los tranfos.. el cobre lo compran en casa de electrónica? por metros o por kilo ? y las chapas E e I ?
> es para tener una idea de como conseguir las cosas si algún día llegara a armar uno..
> 
> saludos a todos


 
Tanto el almbre como la laminacion se comprar por peso.


----------



## Neodymio (Feb 12, 2011)

Cuanto te costaron los materiales? Las chapas E I las pediste asi nomas? (con el correspondiente tamaño) porque una vez que fui a comprar y me ofrecian de diversos tamaños, materiales, y muchas cosas que no se hablan acá http://www.electronica2000.com/colaboraciones/rolandorivas/instrucciones.pdf
Asi que me termine volviendo con las manos vacías y mas preguntas que respuestas.


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 12, 2011)

Neodymio dijo:


> Cuanto te costaron los materiales? Las chapas E I las pediste asi nomas? (con el correspondiente tamaño) porque una vez que fui a comprar y me ofrecian de diversos tamaños, materiales, y muchas cosas que no se hablan acá http://www.electronica2000.com/colaboraciones/rolandorivas/instrucciones.pdf
> Asi que me termine volviendo con las manos vacías y mas preguntas que respuestas.



Te digo, aca en mi ciudad, el alambre esta a unos 14 o 16 dolares el kilo dependiendo del diametro, y la laminacion , la que se usa normalmente (hierro/silicio) 3,5 dolares el kilo.


----------



## fckland (Feb 13, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Como hiciste la conexion del tap?


Llegué a la vuelta número 93, pele un pedazo de cobre y le soldé un cable, pero debe ser que pele mal ese cable, soldé mal o algo...
Con respecto a la pregunta de las chapas y el cobre.. Yo lo que hice fue reciclar muchos trafos, de vecinos, familiares, etc... Cualquier cosa con un trafo yo la desarme y me quede con las chapas de silicio y el cobre para vender por kilo 
Con respecto al cobre: para bobinar un trafo de 3,2cm x 3,4cm compre 300g de alambre calibre 27 y 300g de alambre calibre 17 (igual me sobraron 150g de calibre 27 y como 150g de calibre 17).


pipa09 dijo:


> Donde esta?


Ésta es para hacer los cálculos antes de la construcción.
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador.php
Ésta es para construir el trafo.
http://construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador_casero_01.php
Saludos!


----------



## zebax (Feb 13, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:


> Como hiciste la conexion del tap?



para hacer el TAP central, yo lo hago de la siguiente forma, en vez de bobinar un alambre bobino 2 de igual calibre y al mismo tiempo, uno paralelo con el otro, luego al final quedan 4 puntas y se une una punta del principio del bobinado con otra del final, ahi nos quedan 3 terminales y las que unimos seria nuestro punto central, luego les pongo fotos cuando bobine mi otro trafo.

saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 13, 2011)

zebax dijo:


> para hacer el TAP central, yo lo hago de la siguiente forma, en vez de bobinar un alambre bobino 2 de igual calibre y al mismo tiempo, uno paralelo con el otro, luego al final quedan 4 puntas y se une una punta del principio del bobinado con otra del final, ahi nos quedan 3 terminales y las que unimos seria nuestro punto central, luego les pongo fotos cuando bobine mi otro trafo.
> 
> saludos!




Si si, yo tambien hago lo mismo, exactamente del mismo modo.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 13, 2011)

una pregunta, como hiciste el bobinado? si es para fuente partida, debes hacerlo en forma bifilar es decir los dos arrollamientos juntos a fin de que el alambre tenga el mismo largo en ambos arrollamientos y por lo tanto la misma resistencia y tenga las tensiones iguales, por otro lado se hace asi poque tambien los bobinados deben quedar en contrafase, al terminar el bobinado se idtntifican las bobinas y debe unirse el comienzo de una con el final de la otra, ese sera el punto medio, de no hacerlo asi no es que no funcione si lohara pero te dara una tensión rectificda de media onda


----------



## zebax (Feb 13, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> una pregunta, como hiciste el bobinado? si es para fuente partida, debes hacerlo en forma bifilar es decir los dos arrollamientos juntos a fin de que el alambre tenga el mismo largo en ambos arrollamientos y por lo tanto la misma resistencia y tenga las tensiones iguales, por otro lado se hace asi poque tambien los bobinados deben quedar en contrafase, al terminar el bobinado se idtntifican las bobinas y debe unirse el comienzo de una con el final de la otra, ese sera el punto medio, de no hacerlo asi no es que no funcione si lohara pero te dara una tensión rectificda de media onda



jajajaja eso me ocurrio cuando recien comenzaba a bobinar transformadores, cometi ese error y me rectificaba a media onda malas cosas que pasan en la electronica por un mero descuidito


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 13, 2011)

igualmente se puede bobinar un medio secundario, hacer eel tap central y terminar con el medio bobinado restante, los primeros trafos que hice , los bobinaba de esa manera.


----------



## fckland (Feb 15, 2011)

Bueno igual voy a desarmar el trafo hasta donde está el tap central, voy a corroborar que este mal soldado (es obvio, porque si no andaría) y lo voy a soldar bien y firme 
Saludos y gracias por todo .

EDIT: ya lo desarme, solde bien y ahora anda joya


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 15, 2011)

fckland dijo:


> EDIT: ya lo desarme, solde bien y ahora anda joya



Me alegro que funcione bien!

Sere curioso, que uso le daras a ese trafo?


----------



## zebax (Feb 16, 2011)

gente una pregunta o mas bien un problema , resulta que estoy bobinando un trafo con tap central, pero cuando las uno para obtener el tap central finar me rectifica en media onda, no se que mas hacer, tengo entendido que para hacer el tap central hay que unir el principio de una bobina con el final de la otra pero hago esto y se produce un corto.


----------



## fckland (Feb 16, 2011)

zebax dijo:


> gente una pregunta o mas bien un problema , resulta que estoy bobinando un trafo con tap central, pero cuando las uno para obtener el tap central finar me rectifica en media onda, no se que mas hacer, tengo entendido que para hacer el tap central hay que unir el principio de una bobina con el final de la otra pero hago esto y se produce un corto.


Que es lo que haces?  Si entendí bien, ¿vos dijiste de unir los 2 bobinados? es una locura eso.
Mira para hacer el tap central es fácil, primero calculas las vueltas totales de tu bobinado SECUNDARIO, suponte que fuesen 200, agarras y empezas a bobinar el SECUNDARIO y cuando llegas a la mitad de las vueltas (100) simplemente pelas un pedacito de un centímetro más o menos de alambre (fijándote de sacar bien el esmalte, sino no sirve) y le sueldas un cable que valla para afuera del trafo, lo aíslas y después sin cortar el alambre de cobre con el que estabas bobinando seguís hasta llegar a las 200 vueltas, donde sueldas un último cable y ahí terminaste el trafo.
Espero haberte ayudado.
pipa09 muchas gracias, voy a ver qué pasa con un papel fotográfico y luego comento.
Saludos!


----------



## zebax (Feb 17, 2011)

fckland dijo:


> Que es lo que haces?  Si entendí bien, ¿vos dijiste de unir los 2 bobinados? es una locura eso.
> Mira para hacer el tap central es fácil, primero calculas las vueltas totales de tu bobinado SECUNDARIO, suponte que fuesen 200, agarras y empezas a bobinar el SECUNDARIO y cuando llegas a la mitad de las vueltas (100) simplemente pelas un pedacito de un centímetro más o menos de alambre (fijándote de sacar bien el esmalte, sino no sirve) y le sueldas un cable que valla para afuera del trafo, lo aíslas y después sin cortar el alambre de cobre con el que estabas bobinando seguís hasta llegar a las 200 vueltas, donde sueldas un último cable y ahí terminaste el trafo.
> Espero haberte ayudado.
> pipa09 muchas gracias, voy a ver qué pasa con un papel fotográfico y luego comento.
> Saludos!



si, unir los 2 bobinados el principio de una bobina con el final de otra asi es que se hace o me equivoco o como debo de unir las bobinas si estoy equivocado


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 17, 2011)

zebax dijo:


> si, unir los 2 bobinados el principio de una bobina con el final de otra asi es que se hace o me equivoco o como debo de unir las bobinas si estoy equivocado



Aca te dejo la imagen, verificalo.


----------



## fckland (Feb 17, 2011)

10 puntos esa imagen, te explica que tenes que unir el "final" de la mitad de tu bobinado secundario con el "inicio" de tu otra mitad de bobinado (en realidad no hay final ni inicio porque no necesitas cortar el alambre, solo pelarlo un poco y añadirle un cable de salida).
Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sea como lo haga nunca deberia ser un corto como menciona, salvo que una los 4 cables.


----------



## zebax (Feb 17, 2011)

de ese modo lo hago y es un cortocircuito procedere a rebobinarlo a ver que fue lo que hice mal, gracias por su ayuda muy claras las respuestas saludos


----------



## antoniopa (Feb 17, 2011)

Oye ¡¡¡

Estoy siguiendo vuestro interesante debate sobre trasfos y me ha quedado una duda, como se arrolla los bobinados en los nucleos EI y F ????

chauu


----------



## fckland (Feb 17, 2011)

antoniopa dijo:


> Oye ¡¡¡
> 
> Estoy siguiendo vuestro interesante debate sobre trasfos y me ha quedado una duda, como se arrolla los bobinados en los nucleos EI y F ????
> 
> chauu



Aca tenes para los nucleos E / I
1º http://construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador.php
2º http://construyasuvideorockola.com/transformador_casero_01.php

Yo lo construi siguiendo ese tutorial que es el mas grafico y explicativo que vi en la red (OJO NO ES SPAM!) como puse anteriormente.
Espero que te sirva, para bobinado F debe ser lo mismo, pero la colocacion de las chapas debe diferir..
Saludos!


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 17, 2011)

antoniopa dijo:


> Oye ¡¡¡
> 
> Estoy siguiendo vuestro interesante debate sobre trasfos y me ha quedado una duda, como se arrolla los bobinados en los nucleos EI y F ????
> 
> chauu


En los dos casos es lo mismo, ya que se bobina sobre el carrete, y luego se colocan las chapas, sea de ambos modelos,en forma alternada.


----------



## zebax (Feb 25, 2011)

gente tengo un problema con unos trafos, 

1-alterna 23 0 23 y rectificado (puente diodos) 23 y 23= 45 VOL
2-alterna 15 0 15 y rectificado (puente diodos)15 y 15= 27.5 VOL

alguien sabe por que ocurre esto, lo intente con puentes de diodos diferentes, o que estoy haciendo mal

desde ya gracias  saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2011)

zebax dijo:


> gente tengo un problema con unos trafos,
> 
> 1-alterna 23 0 23 y rectificado (puente diodos) 23 y 23= 45 VOL
> 2-alterna 15 0 15 y rectificado (puente diodos)15 y 15= 27.5 VOL
> ...



¿ Estas filtrando la tensión de salida del puente rectificador con algún electrolítico ?


----------



## fckland (Feb 26, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Estas filtrando la tensión de salida del puente rectificador con algún electrolítico ?


Fogonaso perdon por mi ignorancia, pero si no filtras la tension de salida con capacitores, la tension no aumenta con el puente rectificador? Es que siempre escucho que cuando se rectifica la tension, como que aumenta el voltaje..
Puedo estar mal igual jeje
Saludos!


----------



## phavlo (Feb 26, 2011)

al rectificar la tensión se multiplica por 1.4, los capacitores son para tener un mejor nivel de continua y filtrar el ruido o rizado.. eso es lo que tengo entendido, díganme si me equivoco..

saludos


----------



## zebax (Feb 26, 2011)

encontre esta imagen, muestra muy claro como se debe rectificar y filtrar

saludos


----------



## pipa09 (Feb 26, 2011)

Al aplicar un voltaje alterno a un puente de diodos, esta cae alrededor de 1,4V debido a la conduccion de dos diodos, pero para obtener una tension continua, (o casi) necesitas el conjunto puente rectificador/capacitor, de esa manera podes obtener el voltaje aproximado al alterno multiplicado por 1,41.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 26, 2011)

fckland dijo:


> ... pero si no filtras la tension de salida con capacitores, la tension no aumenta con el puente rectificador? ..


*Nop.*
Lo que aumenta la tensión es el efecto de los capacitores de filtro.
Si solo rectificamos la tensión alterna, conseguimos una forma de tensión continua similar a esto:
Ver el archivo adjunto 27024​Suponiendo que trabajamos con una onda senoidál, esta tiene una relación entre tensión eficaz y tensión Pico a Pico de √2 (1.41).
A través del o los diodos el o los capacitores se cargan al valor pico y se descargan durante el período en que la tensión es menor al valor pico.
Lo que da una forma de tensión como esto otro, que es la misma onda del dibujo anterior, pero filtrada:
Ver el archivo adjunto 27026​
Algo mas de *Data*


----------



## fckland (Feb 27, 2011)

Genial Fogonaso, ahi lo entendi mejor 
Pero que pasaria si a esa señal filtrada le pasariamos otro conjunto "diodo/capacitor"? Filtraria mas la corriente para hacerla mas continua o los diodos solo rectifican alterna?
Espero no molestarte.
Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 27, 2011)

fckland dijo:


> ...Pero que pasaria si a esa señal filtrada le pasariamos otro conjunto "diodo/capacitor"? Filtraria mas la corriente para hacerla mas continua o los diodos solo rectifican alterna?...



El diodo quedaría siempre polarizado en directo, no cumpliría ninguna función.
Pero si en lugar del diodo colocas una resistencia o una bobina y otro capacitor se forma un filtro Π que elimina más el rizado.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 28, 2011)

Lo diodos no filtran rectifican, dejan pasar la corrietne en un sentido, y la función de los capacitores, más que filtros serian "integradores" se cargan y cuando la cresta desciente son ellos los que entregan tensión a la carga, por ello dependiendo de la corriente se requieren distintos valores, a mayor corriente mayor valor, el aumento de la capacidad disminuye el ripple o tensión residual, pero no se puede aumentar el valor infinitamente, ya que estos capacitores en gran cantidad, al estar descargadod al momento del encendido serian como un cortocircuito, por lo que requeriria una arranque progresivo.

No hay que enloqueserce con el rizado, tiene más impacto done se manejan señales de muy bajo nivel como los preamplificadores, donde ahora ya no  pero en el caso de las cintas magnetofónicas se manejaban señales del orde del µV, con la utilización masiva de CD, DVD y mp3 players, esa situación ha cambiado las señales son tipicamente del orden del volt, por lo que el filtrado de la fuente ya no es tan riguroso, aparte las corrienes involucradas son muy bajas, lo que si  sigue tenieneo bajo nivel son los micrófonos en el orden de 2 a 50mV y el retorno de las cápsulas mángéticas para discos de vinilo que tambien estan en un orden muy bajo de tensió, pero una fuente bien filtrada con sendos reguladores y un desacople bien realiado hoy por hoy da excelentes resultados


----------

